# How have you been?



## findyourinsanity

hi, ich habe eine frage für euch. wie sagt man "have been" oder "has been" auf deutsch? z.B. "How have you been?" "Have you been to the store lately?" "Has she been to our house before?"
Danke!


----------



## FloVi

have been ~ sind gewesen
has been ~ ist gewesen

"Have you been to the store lately?"
Bist Du kürzlich im Laden gewesen?

"Has she been to our house before?"
Ist sie zuvor schon in unserem Haus gewesen?

"How have you been?"
Ist das die Vergangenheitsform von "How are you?"
Wenn ja, dann ist das nicht direkt ins Deutsche übersetzbar.

How are you? ~ Wie geht es dir?
How have you been? ~ Wie ist es dir gegangen/ergangen.


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:
			
		

> "How have you been?"
> Ist das die Vergangenheitsform von "How are you?"


Nein.  Das wäre "How were you?"
"How have you been?" bezieht sich sowohl auf die Gegenwart als auch auf eine unbestimmte Zeit davor.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Nein. Das wäre "How were you?"
> "How have you been?" bezieht sich sowohl auf die Gegenwart als auch auf eine unbestimmte Zeit davor.


Exactly. "How have you been" asks about how you were AND how you are right now. It is continous. Somewhat slang:

How's it going? (asking about right now)
How did it go? (asking about the past)
How has it been going? (asking about sometime in the past continuing up to the present moment)

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Nein. Das wäre "How were you?"
> "How have you been?" bezieht sich sowohl auf die Gegenwart als auch auf eine unbestimmte Zeit davor.


 
Ich glaube nicht, dass es im Deutschen so etwas gibt, aber FloVis Übersetzung "Wie ist es dir ergangen?" mag die beste Übersetzung dafür sein.


----------



## heidita

_How have you been_ ist sehr umgangssprachlich für:

Wie geht's?

Wie läuft's?

_Wie ist es dir ergangen_ finde ich hier nicht die beste Lösung.

You have used a very colloquial sentence here, find..., which takes a different translation, like most colloquialisms, from the rest.

Flovi has explained everything already very well.


----------



## elroy

heidita said:
			
		

> _How have you been_ ist sehr umgangssprachlich für:
> 
> Wie geht's?
> 
> Wie läuft's?


Schließen diese Ausdrücke auch die unmittelbare Vergangenheit mit ein?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Schließen diese Ausdrücke auch die unmittelbare Vergangenheit mit ein?


 
Keineswegs. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass es sehr schwierig ist, den Ausdruck "how have you been" zu übersetzen. Von dem, was ich darüber weiß - verwendet habe ich es, glaube ich, noch nie selbst - bedeutet es etwa so viel wie "wie ist es dir ergangen?"

Vielleicht könnten unsere englischen Muttersprachler mal einen typischen Satz inklusive Kontext mit "how have you been" schreiben, damit wir einen besseren Anhaltspunkt haben.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:
			
		

> Schließen diese Ausdrücke auch die unmittelbare Vergangenheit mit ein?



Na ja, formal natürlich nicht. Andererseits verstehe ich die Unterscheidung auch nicht so ganz.

"Hey, wie geht's denn so?" -- fragt danach, wie es dem anderen gerade geht. Dabei geht es doch aber nie darum, ob der andere gerade JETZT in diesem Augenblick Hunger hat, traurig ist oder wenig Geld dabei hat. Auch im Deutschen zielt die Frage natürlich auf die jüngste Vergangenheit ab. Also eigentlich gar kein Unterschied zum Englischen!

"Ach, meine Frau ist mit Michael durchgebrannt. *seufz*"
"Ach, die Bank hat schon wieder die Zinsen erhöht!"
"Super, wir haben im Lotto gewonnen!"
"Klasse, meine Rückenschmerzen sind wie weggezaubert!"

Reden wir nicht fast immer über die Vergangenheit, wenn wir in der Gegenwart eine solche Frage beantworten?

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

elroy said:
			
		

> Schließen diese Ausdrücke auch die unmittelbare Vergangenheit mit ein?


 
Ich finde , ja, denn wie Kajjo sagt, wenn man fragt:

Wie geht's? 

fragt man nicht nur nach dem jetzigen Zustand, sondern mehr generell.


----------



## FloVi

Kann es sein, dass diese Frage nur im Englischen funktioniert, weil sie eigentlich keine ehrliche Antwort erfordert?

Ich meine, dass die Frage logisch gesehen eine Unmöglichkeit ist. Da ich nicht weiß, wie es jemandem wirklich geht und wie sich seine Gefühlslage in den letzten Minuten oder Stunden entwickelt hat, dagegen aber sehr wohl weiß, dass sich ein Gemütszustand binnen Sekunden ändern kann, ist die Frage doch im Grunde nonsens. Man erwartet doch nur ein "Fine, thanks." oder nicht?

Vielleicht haben wir im Deutschen ein solches Konstrukt deshalb nicht, weil wir die Grundfrage ernst nehmen und nicht als Floskel betrachten (normalerweise). Die einzige Formulierung, die mir in den Sinn kommt ist, wenn ich mir Sorgen über eine Person in einem bestimmten Umfeld mache:

"Und, wie kommst du bis jetzt damit klar?"
Diese Frage umfasst tatsächlich die Vergangenheit und Gegenwart.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich finde , ja, denn wie Kajjo sagt, wenn man fragt:
> 
> Wie geht's?
> 
> fragt man nicht nur nach dem jetzigen Zustand, sondern mehr generell.


 
Dann bedeutete aber "How are you" genau dasselbe! Wenn ich jemanden Frage, wie es ihm denn geht, dann antwortet er fast immer mit "geht so" oder "gut". Erwartet man eine ernste Antwort? FloVi hat das gut erklärt und ein Beispiel angeführt, das die Vergangenheit mit einschließt.

Eine Frage, die mit dem Gemütszustand der angesprochenen Person rein gar nichts zu tun, ist "Was geht (so)?" (What's up?) Das ist zwar Slang, aber damit wird nicht nach dem Wohlbefinden gefragt; ich kann also nicht mit "gut" antworten.

Die Frage "Wie geht's?" hingegen, erwartet eine Antwort, wie auch die englische Frage "How are you" oder "How's it going?", hier frage ich aber nicht nach dem Zustand der Person vor fünf Minuten, sondern nach dem jetzigen. Die englische Frage "how have you been?" erwartet auch eine von der SItuation abhängige Antwort, die nur "fine" oder "bad" sein kann. Sie schließt aber die vorherige Handlung ein. Ich könnte mir diesen Satz in solch einem Kontext vorstellen:

A: Hey, I'm back.
B: Hey, where were you?
A: Oh, I just took my exam in German.
B: Really? And, _how have you been_?
A: Fine, I have a good feeling.

Ich hätte das gerne von Muttersprachlern bestätigt bzw. korrigiert.


----------



## heidita

How have you been?

ist *sehr umgangssprachlich* für

How are you?/How is it going?

Die Frage erwartet keine Antwort.

Look here

http://www.tienmao.com/archives/000771.html
http://www.misterbg.org/blog/000151.html


----------



## heidita

I just took my exam in English.
Well and how did it go?/Did you do well?/

*How have you been* ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> I just took my exam in English.
> Well and how did it go?/Did you do well?/
> 
> *How have you been* ist nicht richtig.


 
Das mag ja sein, aber ich hätte dennoch gern einen eindeutigen Beispielsatz, wann man nun "how have you been" und "how are you" unterschiedlich verwendet. Sie sind meines Erachtens nicht austauschbar. Und bevor du fragst, ich habe mir die Links angesehen, aber dort steht auch nur, dass man es bei jemandem anwendet, den man über eine geraume Zeit nicht gesehen hat. Bist du sicher, dass das die richtige Verwendung ist?

Wenn ja, dann wäre "wie ist es dir ergangen" nur in begrenztem Maße ein guter Vorschlag. Ich kann es allerdings immer noch anwenden, wenn ich z.B. weiß, was derjenige gemacht hat:

A: Hallo zurück! Ich war jetzt fünf Monate im Schwarzwald. Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe.
B: Ach kein Problem, wie ist es dir denn (dort) ergangen?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> A: Hey, I'm back.
> B: Hey, where were you?
> A: Oh, I just took my exam in German.
> B: Really? And, _how have you been_?
> A: Fine, I have a good feeling.
> 
> Ich hätte das gerne von Muttersprachlern bestätigt bzw. korrigiert.


There is something wrong with this little "dialogue". If you would write it in German, we may be able to figure out what is wrong.

First of all, "How have you been?" is the first thing you say to someone, or the second, right after, "Hi!". "Hello!".

"I have a good feeling" sounds very strange. I need to know what you want to say before attempting to comment. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> There is something wrong with this little "dialogue". If you would write it in German, we may be able to figure out what is wrong.


 
Okay, here you go: 

_A: Hi, ich bin zurück!
B: Hi, wo warst du denn?
A: Ach, ich habe gerade meine Deutschprüfung gemacht.
B: Echt? Und, wie ist's gelaufen?
A: Super. Ich habe ein echt gutes Gefühl.
_


> First of all, "How have you been?" is the first thing you say to someone, or the second, right after, "Hi!". "Hello!".


 
Aha, also habe ich die Bedeutung missverstanden.



> "I have a good feeling" sounds very strange. I need to know what you want to say before attempting to comment.


 
Gibt es dann im Englischen nicht. Es ist eine direkte Übersetzung des deutschen "Ich habe ein gutes Gefühl".


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> How have you been?
> 
> ist *sehr umgangssprachlich* für
> 
> How are you?/How is it going?
> 
> Die Frage erwartet keine Antwort.


I don't consider it either colloquial or informal. "How is it going" is informal, and it's usually: "How's it going?"


> Look here
> 
> http://www.tienmao.com/archives/000771.html


_I also feel like when people ask me questions like that, I don't really have anything new to report; that my life, in general, is pretty mundane._

Is this what you are referring to? Any "greeting" can be insincere, but if I meet someone I have not seen for a long time, someone I like, one of the first things I would say is:

"How are you?" / "How have you been?" I most definitely ask the question seriously, and I most definitely would expect an answer. This is not colloquial or informal. It might be used that way, in context, by an insincere person.

Furthermore, "How have you been" has a different nuance to it.

"How have you been? I was just thinking about you the other day. We haven't had a chance to sit down and talk for a long while."

And so on…

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, here you go:
> 
> _A: Hi, ich bin zurück!_
> _B: Hi, wo warst du denn?_
> _A: Ach, ich habe gerade meine Deutschprüfung gemacht._
> _B: Echt? Und, wie ist's gelaufen?_
> _A: Super. Ich habe ein echt gutes Gefühl._


Hi, I'm back!
Hey, were were you anyway?
[Ach], I just finished my German test. [not sure about "ach"!]
Really? And how did you do?
Great. I have a really good feeling about it.

That should be close. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> …aber ich hätte dennoch gern einen eindeutigen Beispielsatz, wann man nun "how have you been" und "how are you" unterschiedlich verwendet. Sie sind meines Erachtens nicht austauschbar.


This is very difficult, Who. As you know, we have discussed many topics in which two words or phrases are fully interchangeable SOMETIMES, often MOST of the time, but no ALWAYS. 

1) How are you?

To me this is a somewhat formal way of greeting someone and appearing to show interest. The interest may be quite geniuine, or it may be nothing more than a formality. It is used more in a situation in which you do not know someone well or wish to show respect.

Let me give you a concrete example. Where I work there was a marvelous French Horn teacher who was almost 80 years old. He was a wonderful man, very friendly, but he was someone I always wanted to show extra respect—not because he demanded it or expected it, but merely because I liked him so much.

He retired about a year ago. I have not seen him since. If I met him in a store or elsewhere, I would say: "Hello Bill. I haven't seen you in a long time. How have you been?"

I could also say: "How are you?" This certainly would not be wrong, but using past tense conveys a feeling of time. What is your condition right now AND what has it been like since I last saw you.

I believe that if you ask many English speakers about this, you will not get a consistent answer.

One final point: it is quite true that many people ask such questions without listening to the answer:

A: How have you been?
B: Not very well. I was diagnosed with cancer. I'm still going through chemotherapy, and I don't know if I will be cured.
A: That's nice. Have a great day.

But this has nothing to do with the phrase itself, the grammar, etc. It reflects the fact that many people ask meaningless questions and do not listen to the answer.

Regardless, I would recommend "How are you?" rather than "How's it going?" when talking to someone who is older who(m) you do not know well.

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Ich meinte eigentlich nicht, dass 

How is it going?

Mit_ How are you_ gleichgestellt werden kann. Sondern dass es die gleiche Bedeutung hat, wie auch 

How have you been?

Da habe ich mich klar genug ausgedrückt. 

Ja, 
_How did you do?_ wäre ein guter Satz für den gegebenen Dialog.

Ich war auch mit den Links nicht unbedingt einverstanden, aber ich dachte, sie zeigen, wie der Ausdruck benutzt wird, sehr umgangssprachlich. Und oft ohne jegliche Bedeutung. Wie 
How are you?


----------



## Whodunit

Thanks for your answer, Gaer. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Let me give you a concrete example. Where I (word) lived? there was a marvelous French Horn teacher who was almost 80 years old. He was a wonderful man, very friendly, but he was someone I always wanted to show extra respect—not because he demanded it or expected it, but merely because I liked him so much.


 
You are right. You should always respect people you like most. And even those you don't like. 



> He retired about a year ago. I have not seen him since. If I met him in a store or elsewhere, I would say: "Hello Bill. I haven't seen you in a long time. How have you been?"


 
Now I understand! You would say "Und, wie geht's dir jetzt so?" in German. The fillers "und" and "jetzt" can be dropped, but I think the word "so" is the one that described what "have been" significates. 



> One final point: it is quite true that many people ask such questions without listening to the answer:
> 
> A: How have you been?
> B: Not very well. I was diagnosed with cancer. I'm still going through chemotherapy, and I don't know if I will be cured.
> A: That's nice. Have a great day.
> 
> But this has nothing to do with the phrase itself, the grammar, etc. It reflects the fact that many people ask meaningless questions and do not listen to the answer.


 
 Really? I would never speak to the person again after that answer. 



> Regardless, I would recommend "How are you?" rather than "How's it going?" when talking to someone who is older who(m) you do not know well.


 
I know. I think it is the same with German "Wie geht's dir/Ihnen" and "Was geht (so)?"


----------



## englishman

gaer said:
			
		

> ..
> He retired about a year ago. I have not seen him since. If I met him in a store or elsewhere, I would say: "Hello Bill. I haven't seen you in a long time. How have you been?"
> 
> I could also say: "How are you?" This certainly would not be wrong, but using past tense conveys a feeling of time. What is your condition right now AND what has it been like since I last saw you.


Right. This is the key point: "How have you been ?" can't be used for someone you have seen recently. For example, suppose you are at work. At lunch, your colleague goes to the shops. One hour later, she returns. That given, the following conversation would be ridiculous:

She: "Hi, I'm back"
You: "Where did you go ?"
She: "To the shops"
You: "How have you been ?"

She is likely to wonder if you're suffering from memory loss, since it's far too recent to use that expression. Also, the expression refers to someone's personal well-being, rather than their experience of some event. e.g.

You: "Where did you go ?"
She: "I've been to the dentist"
You: "How have you been ?"

Here again, the expression is not appropriate. A suitable response would be "How was it ?" or "How did you get on ?"


----------



## Whodunit

Okay, Englishman, I think "Wie geht's dir so?" or "Wie geht's dir jetzt so?" would cover that meaning.


----------



## englishman

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, Englishman, I think "Wie geht's dir so?" or "Wie geht's dir jetzt so?" would cover that meaning.


Well, I'm no Muttersprachler, but neither seem to me to be formal enough. My translations for what you have written would be:

"So, how are you ?"/"So, how's it going ?" 
"So, how are you at the moment ?"

but perhaps I'm missing a nuance added by "so" and "jetzt" ? 

Remember that "How have you been ?" is a query about well-being over an extended time (months or years) and I don't get that feeling from these examples, either.


----------



## heidita

englishman said:
			
		

> Remember that "How have you been ?" is a query about well-being over an extended time (months or years) and I don't get that feeling from these examples, either.


 
I'm surprised at your saying that. I have had many people asking me how have you been? *Very informally* and just like a way of asking How are you? which would be much more formal. In the example you have given How are you ? couldn't be used either. 

It reminds me of the very informal "How is ya", not only informal but also grammatically wrong, but very frequently used.


----------



## Whodunit

englishman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm no Muttersprachler, but neither seem to me to be formal enough.


 
What I have gathered from this thread, I think Heidita is right: The wording "how have you been" is very informal and should not be used with people you don't know well.



> My translations for what you have written would be:
> 
> "So, how are you ?"/"So, how's it going ?"
> "So, how are you at the moment ?"


 
I'm not sure. The words "so" and "jetzt" give the sentence a continuous meaning. I could leave out "jetzt", but then the sentence gets another connotation in the appropriate context. That's why it could be the word "so" that makes the sentence sound continuously. This does not mean that the English word "so" conveys the same meaning.



> but perhaps I'm missing a nuance added by "so" and "jetzt" ?


 
I'm sorry, I can't explain it better. 



> Remember that "How have you been ?" is a query about well-being over an extended time (months or years) and I don't get that feeling from these examples, either.


 
Right, so is "Wie geht's dir jetzt so?"


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for your answer, Gaer.


You are welcome, of course. 

By the way, I meant to write:

"Where I *work* there was a marvelous…"

Another stupid typo!


> Now I understand! You would say "Und, wie geht's dir jetzt so?" in German. The fillers "und" and "jetzt" can be dropped, but I think the word "so" is the one that described what "have been" significates.


Interesting. So the fillers supply the same information. However, since Bill is very much older than I, wouldn't I use the formal address in Germany? I know it is a bit weird. Probably you would use formal address and Herr ___. But of course I'm not sure.


> Really? I would never speak to the person again after that answer.


Of course not! But it shows how often people are not paying attention at all. I was exaggerating, yet I have heard people make replies that are almost that thoughtless. Many people, as you know, are only waiting for you to stop taking so that they can resume talking themselves. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Interesting. So the fillers supply the same information. However, since Bill is very much older than I, wouldn't I use the formal address in Germany? I know it is a bit weird. Probably you would use formal address and Herr ___. But of course I'm not sure.


 
Of course, you would:

"Herr Schmidt, wie geht's Ihnen denn jetzt so(, nachdem sie sich von Ihrer Frau scheiden lassen haben/sich Ihren neuen Wagen gekauft haben/...)?"



> Of course not! But it shows how often people are not paying attention at all. I was exaggerating, yet I have heard people make replies that are almost that thoughtless. Many people, as you know, are only waiting for you to stop taking so that they can resume talking themselves.


 
To be honest, you are right. When someone asks me "Na, wie geht's?", I just say "Gut, und dir?" by rote - sometimes a converstation ends at this very point, often such a conversation would not have to do with well-being.


----------



## elroy

Ich sehe keinen Förmlichkeitsunterschied zwischen den zwei Ausdrücken.  Wie ich schon in Beitrag 3 gesagt habe, geht es einfach darum, ob man sich nur für die Gegenwart interessiert, oder sowohl dafür als auch für die unmittelbare Vergangenheit (normalerweise geht das auf den letzten Treffpunkt bzw. Kontakt zurück).

_How are you? _
_Wie geht es dir gerade?_

_How have you been?_
_Wie geht es dir (ist es dir ergangen) seit unserem letzten Kontakt?_ 

Natürlich kann man genauso salopp auf "How have you been?" mit einem "Good, thanks" antworten, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass die Bedeutung der zwei Fragen eigentlich dieselbe ist.  

Beispiele:

_(two students see each other in class on Friday, having seen each other the day before)_
_A: Good morning, how are you?_
_B: I'm doing ok, although I'm kind of tired because I didn't get enough sleep last night._
Hier wäre "how have you been?" ganz komisch, weil sich die Studenten einen Tag vorher gesehen haben. 

_(Person A calls Person B, whom he hasn't been in touch with for a month)_
_A: Hi, how have you been?
B: Quite well, thanks.  I've been quite busy though.  I moved to a new house and my grandmother was sick for a while, but things are slowly going back to normal.  How have you been?  I heard you got a raise?_
_A: Yes, that's true.  I was also on vacation in France for a week with my family._
Hier wären die ausführlichen Antworten etwas komisch, wenn die Frage bloß "how are you?" gewesen wäre. 

"How is ya?" habe ich bisher nicht gehört - außer vielleicht als Scherz.  "How _are_ ya?" ist dagegen in der Umgangssprache recht verbreitet.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich sehe keinen Förmlichkeitsunterschied zwischen den zwei Ausdrücken. Wie ich schon in Beitrag 3 gesagt habe, geht es einfach darum, ob man sich nur für die Gegenwart interessiert, oder sowohl dafür als auch für die unmittelbare Vergangenheit (normalerweise geht das auf den letzten Treffpunkt bzw. Kontakt zurück).


This is what I was trying to say. I opened a thread in the English forum to get answers from other people:

link


> Natürlich kann man genauso salopp auf "How have you been?" mit einem "Good, thanks" antworten, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass die Bedeutung der zwei Fragen eigentlich dieselbe ist.


Exactly.


> Beispiele:
> 
> _(two students see each other in class on Friday, having seen each other the day before)_
> _A: Good morning, how are you?_
> _B: I'm doing ok, although I'm kind of tired because I didn't get enough sleep last night._
> Hier wäre "how have you been?" ganz komisch, weil sich die Studenten einen Tag vorher gesehen haben.


Right. "How are you?" refers to now, the present time.


> _(Person A calls Person B, whom he hasn't been in touch with for a month)_
> _A: Hi, how have you been?_
> _B: Quite well, thanks. I've been quite busy though. I moved to a new house and my grandmother was sick for a while, but things are slowly going back to normal. How have you been? I heard you got a raise?_
> _A: Yes, that's true. I was also on vacation in France for a week with my family._
> Hier wären die ausführlichen Antworten etwas komisch, wenn die Frage bloß "how are you?" gewesen wäre.


Again, I agree. Here "How have you been?" is asking about the past as well as the present. If you ask the question sincerely, you expect to be "filled in", given information about what has happened and what is happening now.


> "How is ya?" habe ich bisher nicht gehört - außer vielleicht als Scherz. "How _are_ ya?" ist dagegen in der Umgangssprache recht verbreitet.


I've never heard that either, not with "is". 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Nach Elroys Antworten, einem Gespräch mit einem anderen (mir gleichaltrigen) Amerikaner und Gaers Bestätigungen, bin ich nun davon überzeugt, dass "Wie geht's denn (jetzt) so" eindeutig die gleiche Bedeutung hat. Eine Bestätigung der anderen deutschen Muttersprachler wäre vielleicht noch hilfreich.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nach Elroys Antworten, einem Gespräch mit einem anderen (mir gleichaltrigen) Amerikaner und Gaers Bestätigungen, bin ich nun davon überzeugt, dass "Wie geht's denn (jetzt) so" eindeutig die gleiche Bedeutung hat. Eine Bestätigung der anderen deutschen Muttersprachler wäre vielleicht noch hilfreich.


Who, did you read the discussion I linked to? I did not get as much feedback as I had hoped for, but it was in agreement with what Elroy and I had both said.

I want to mention one thing that I believe I mentioned in the English only thread. I have said this, upon running into someone I like very much, unexpectedly, after a period of time has gone by with no contact:

"Hi (name), are are you? How have you been?"

I say this because my first reaction is to say, "How are your?" I want to find out if the person is well, right now. But I split second later, I want to find out what has gone on, if things have been smooth in this persons life since the last time we spoke.

Does this have the same meaning of asking about both the present and what has lead up to it?

"Wie geht's denn (jetzt) so"? 

I would not have guessed that translation, but if others agree with you, I'm ready to accept it as the best possible solution.

One other point. This phrase is extended this:

"How are your children/kids?" "How has your wife been?"

In the last case, I might have heard that a friends wife had been sick, lost a job, etc., and I would actually be asking if things were going better for her now, at the present time.

It's subtle, don't you think? There are so many nuances in simple phrases, and because they are simple, they take on completely different meanings dependent on our facial expressions, body language, tone of voice and our sincerity—or lack of it.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Who, did you read the discussion I linked to? I did not get as much feedback as I had hoped for, but it was in agreement with what Elroy and I had both said.


 
Ja, den habe ich gelesen, leider aber bei meinem Schlusswort aus Versehen vergessen aufzuführen. 



> Does this have the same meaning of asking about both the present and what has lead up to it?


 
Es geht im Deutschen so nicht, weil wir dann zweimal das Gleiche fragen würden:

Wie geht's dir? Wie geht's dir jetzt so?

Es klingt einfach redundant, denn man wiederholt "wie geht's dir?" Man könnte es eventuell so ausdrücken:

Hallo, was geht? Und wie geht's dir jetzt so (nach deiner Operation etc.)?

Aber ich schätze, dass man diese zwei Fragen nie zusammenstellen würde.



> I would not have guessed that translation, but if others agree with you, I'm ready to accept it as the best possible solution.


 
Leider hat mir noch keiner zugestimmt, deswegen warte ich auf Reaktionen anderer deutscher Muttersprachler.



> One other point. This phrase is extended this:
> 
> "How are your children/kids?" "How has your wife been?"
> 
> In the last case, I might have heard that a friends wife had been sick, lost a job, etc., and I would actually be asking if things were going better for her now, at the present time.


 
Das geht natürlich auch im Deutschen:

Wie geht's deinen Kindern (jetzt) so?
Wie geht's deiner Frau (jetzt) so?

Mir fällt noch ein, dass dieses "jetzt" immer dann verwendet wird, wenn etwas (schlimmes?) nachfolgt:

Wie geht's dir jetzt so nach dem Unfall/nach deiner Überraschung, die ja nun kaum eine war/dem letzten Vorfall?



> It's subtle, don't you think? There are so many nuances in simple phrases, and because they are simple, they take on completely different meanings dependent on our facial expressions, body language, tone of voice and our sincerity—or lack of it.


 
Es mag sein, dass die Stimme und Intonation etwas damit zu hat, ich denke aber, dass die Worte es schon schriftlich so ausdrücken. Aber warte noch: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass "wie geht's denn so?" auch verwendet werden kann, wenn man jemanden erst gestern gesehen hat. Es wird aber auch für die Referenz in die Vergangenheit verwendet.

Du könntest es zwar getrost als Übersetzung für "how have you been?" benutzen, aber andersherum geht es sicherlich nicht: Das deutsche "wie geht's denn so?" kann sich ja auch auf Ereignisse, die nicht so lange her sind, beziehen.


----------



## FloVi

Hmm, ich habe die Diskussion natürlich verfolgt, doch ich sehe irgendwie nicht, dass wir eine echte deutsche Entsprechung für "how have you been?" haben. Das klassische "Wie geht's?" bezieht sich sicher auf die aktuelle Verfassung des Gefragten, will man etwas über die (nahe) Vergangenheit wissen, fragt man - insbesondere nach einem bestimmenden Ereignis - "Und, wie ist es Dir [nach dem Unfall / nach der Niederkunft / nach der Heirat / im neuen Job ...] so ergangen?"

Ich halte das nach wie vor für die beste Entsprechung.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich schließe mich Flovi an. Wir haben einfach keine übliche Entsprechung für "How have you been?" -- wenn, dann kann man es mit "ergangen" (siehe Flovi) ausdrücken. Es verwendet aber kaum einer, würde ich sagen...

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Ich schließe mich Flovi an. Wir haben einfach keine übliche Entsprechung für "How have you been?" -- wenn, dann kann man es mit "ergangen" (siehe Flovi) ausdrücken. Es verwendet aber kaum einer, würde ich sagen...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Eben nicht! Wir könnten es in dieser Situation verwenden:

A: Ich hatte gerade Fahrschulprüfung!
B: Und, wie ist es dir ergangen?
A: Äußerst schlecht, aber ich habe bestanden.

Im Englischen könnte man dort nur "how did you do?" oder vielleicht "how was it?" bzw. "what was it like?" sagen. Den Ausdruck "how have you been" kann man so nicht verwenden.

Andersherum geht es auch nicht immer:

A: Oh, finally you are here again. How have you been?
B: Oh, fine, thanks. I was at my mother's for a while.

Wenn du hier "wie ist es dir ergangen" sagst, fragst du nicht nach dem jetzigen sondern nach dem vergangenen Zustand. Außerdem zieht es oft einen leichten negativen Beigeschmack mit sich. Deswegen dachte ich an "wie geht es dir jetzt so?"


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Eben nicht! Wir könnten es in dieser Situation verwenden:
> A: Ich hatte gerade Fahrschulprüfung!
> B: Und, wie ist es dir ergangen?
> A: Äußerst schlecht, aber ich habe bestanden.


Da hast Du natürlich recht. Ich meinte selbstverständlich, daß wir Flovis korrekte Formulierung nur äußerst selten _in dem Sinne_ von "How have you been" verwenden. Und da stimmst Du mir doch bestimmt zu, oder?

Natürlich gibt es eine Vielzahl _anderer _Situationen, wo Sätze mit "ergangen" benutzt werden.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Eben nicht! Wir könnten es in dieser Situation verwenden:
> 
> A: Ich hatte gerade Fahrschulprüfung!
> B: Und, wie ist es dir ergangen?
> A: Äußerst schlecht, aber ich habe bestanden.



Ich denke, hier werden zwei Dinge durcheinandergebracht. "Wie ist es Dir ergangen?" passt hier nicht, weil ich mich nicht nach seinem Befinden erkundige, sondern nach dem Ausgang der Prüfung. Anders wäre es, wenn ich von der z.B. verbockten Prüfung wüsste und frage:

"Na, wie ist es Dir [nach der misslungenen Prüfung] ergangen?"
"Nicht so gut, in der Schule haben alle gelacht, aber nächste Woche habe ich einen neuen Termin."

In Deinem Beispiel würde ich auch eher "Und, wie lief's?" fragen.


----------

